# Tried the NED rig last night. I'm impressed.



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2019)

I fished my little pond last night. It is full of small dumb bass that anyone can catch. That said, after catching 20 or so in 1 1/2 hours on a Senko Texas Rig, they shut off.

Since one of my Senkos was mostly torn in half, and....I had a saltwater 1/8th-ounce jighead in my kit..I decided to rig up a Redneck Ned rig.

Wow....the first cast was quickly eaten by a very large bluegill. For the next 30 minutes, I was getting hit on nearly every cast, both by big Bluegills/Sunfish and my the normal small LM bass. All of the hits were very aggressive. The Bluegills/Sunfish in this little lake must weigh 3/4's of lb. and outfight the LM Bass pound for pound.

It was fun while it lasted and I am now a Ned rig fan.


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2019)

Awesome! That’s another technique on my list to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyandy (May 3, 2019)

nice sounds like you got a good blue gill pond, some of the best eating fish if you ask me are a nice fat blue gill. Wonder if they were bedding and trying to keep it out of there beds.


----------



## richg99 (May 3, 2019)

re Bedding 'gills. Could be, they were very aggressive.


----------



## LDUBS (May 4, 2019)

Jigging small plastic grubs is killer for blue gill. I’ve been out of it and didn’t even know what a Ned rig was till I read this. Didn’t know it was something new. Sounds like it works well for LMB. Nice when you can add a new technique that works.


----------



## richg99 (May 4, 2019)

I modified the Ned rig that I was using this morning. See my next post...
Caught 4, lost three.

Rich


----------

